

Internet Censors Came For TorrentFreak  - Inversechi
http://torrentfreak.com/internet-censors-came-for-torrentfreak-now-im-really-mad-140105/

======
davidy123
Scarily I can't access torrentfreak now, and I'm not supposed to be censored
by anything.

This is important, torrentfreak isn't so much a pirating advocacy site as a
really decent analysis of issues around peer to peer Internet. They had a
really good comparison of VPN providers including which ones are compromised.

